# Sacrebleu



## The Umlaut

Hola, mis amigos, la verdad es que no se nada de francés pero me gustaría estudiarlo un día.
Sáben como se escribe correctamente esa palabra? Obviamente está escrita mal, es una palabra en francés pero así se escribiría considerando la fonética en español. Es una frase típica que dicen los franceses, al menos la he oido mucho en la TV. Creo que significa algo como "¡Santo cielo!" o algo así.
Muchas gracias, espero y puedan ayudarme.
Saludos!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour ¨

On dit : *sacrebleu !*
C'est une expression ancienne, qui date du XVIIème siècle.


----------



## The Umlaut

Muchas gracias.
Merci.

Saludos!


----------



## jeffvidal

sALUDOS
a TODOS MES AMIS

Spero puedan decirme el significado o su equivalente en español e ingles 
de la expresion 

Sacred Bleu!

Merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir, buenas noches
¡Pardiez! ¡diantre!
de WR (no consigo que me copie el enlace: escribe sacrebleu y saldrá y después pides "en inglés)

Hasta luego, au revoir


----------



## jeffvidal

je vous remercie! Cintia&Martine

Entonces, Sacred bleu es una frase que se utiliza para hacer una exclamacion de admiracion, de sorpresa sobre algo. Es eso correcto?

Muchas gracias una vez mas por sus comentarios.

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-bonsoir


Si sabe francés _Le CNRTL_ le informará ampliamente.

Bonne nuit, buenas noches


----------



## jeffvidal

Je vous remercie once again

Muchas gracias pour l'info
Buenas noches


----------



## edwingill

sacrebleu =¡Jesús!,¡por Dios!


----------



## jeffvidal

gracias por la ayuda!!
por lo visto 
la palabra tiene varios usos

Una pregunta mas:

Esta expresion puede ser utilizada dentro de un ambien formal o es mas bien una expresion que solo puede ser utilizada dentro de un ambiente coloquial y de amistad ¿?

Muchas gracias una vez mas.

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir, bonne nuit
Ya que se trata de una palabrota hay que utilizarla únicamente en un registro familiar
Au revoir, hasta otra


----------



## jeffvidal

Gracias
Una vez mas
Es bueno saber que esa palabra esta considerada como una palabrota.

Sin embargo, me causa extrañeza puesto que la he escuchado en circulos formales, y nadie mostro alguna incomodidad o se sintio ofendido.

Finalmente, agradezco la informacion.

Saludos

Au revoir, hasta la proxima.


----------



## tatius

Efectivamente, no considero "sacrebleu" una palabrota (literalmente "sagradoazul"). Es una interjección familiar pero me suena incluso antigua, el equivalente dentro de círculos distendidos sería "putain!".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit
Le Trésor de la Langue Française si considère que c´est un juron... atténué:
_"Fam. _[Juron atténué marquant l'impatience, l'étonnement, ou appuyant une déclaration"
Au revoir, Hasta luego


----------



## tatius

Merci, Cintia&Martine, ils sont vraiment doués au trésor de la langue...

Vous semblez natives et j'ai un doute: est-ce que vous trouvez "sacrebleu" un éxpression plutôt de nos grands-parents?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-bonne nuit
En fait cette expression je l´ai surtout lue plus qu´entendue. Mais je ne saurais citer un auteur car en effet c´est très lointain. Surtout en BD.
Au revoir


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bon soir
"Sacrebleu" ne s'emploie plus dans la langue d'aujourd'hui; c'est un juron vieilli, euphémisme pour "sacré Dieu"; on le rencontre donc surtout à l'écrit; s'il arrive qu'il soit prononcé, il a désormais nécessairement une tonalité comique, humoristique, un peu comme le juron préféré du capitaine Haddock dans Tintin: " Mille millions de sabords"; en l'utilisant, vous  vous amusez à parler comme un soudard ou un personage grossier d'une aytre époque. Hasta luego.


----------



## piguy3

En anglais "sacrebleu" (prononcé sacré bleu) pour nous moquer des français  mais seulement dans la meilleure humeur 

   Le type qui parle avec l’accent faux français dans les vielles filmes toujours dit « sacré bleu » pour exprimer son surprise.  Probablement, c’est le seul mot français qu’il emploie.


----------

